# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch APT Travel

## dulichcungban

Địa chỉ : 5 Hàng Chiếu - Hoàn Kiếm
Thành phố : Hà Nội
Số điện thoại : (+84-4) 39233580 - 39262296
Loại hình Công ty : Du Lịch Nội Địa và Quốc Tế 

APT Group, khởi đầu là  Công ty Du lịch Quốc tế Châu Á Thái Bình Dương được thành lập năm 2004. APT Group có một hệ thống văn phòng và đại lý rộng lớn trên khắp đất nước. Văn phòng chính và các chi nhánh của APT Group nằm tập trung ở thủ đô Hà Nội - một trung tâm kinh tế, văn hóa, chính trị, ngoại giao, giải trí và thương mại sầm uất nhất Việt Nam -  nơi có khu phố cổ kính nghìn năm tuổi, thu hút hàng triệu lượt khách tham quan mỗi năm. Đây cũng chính là khu vực phát triển nhiều loại hình du lịch như du lịch sinh thái, du lịch văn hóa, du lịch làng nghề, ẩm thực..., và nơi đây còn thuận tiện cho du khách đến khám phá những vùng văn hóa và danh thắng phụ cận nổi tiếng như: di sản thiên nhiên thế giới Vịnh Hạ Long, đảo Cát Bà, Hoa Lư – Tam Cốc, Chùa Hương, Mai Châu – Hòa Bình, Sa Pa… APT Group cung cấp các dịch vụ du lịch chuyên nghiệp như lữ hành quốc tế và nội địa, khách sạn, nhà hàng, vận tải, du thuyền… và các dịch vụ khác như công nghệ thông tin, quảng bá - truyền thông du lịch, xuất nhập khẩu. APT Group luôn mong muốn mang đến cho quý khách những sản phẩm - dịch vụ với chất lượng tốt nhất và hướng tới xây dựng APT  thành một tập đoàn vững mạnh.

----------

